# Do you have any interest in visiting Chile? Ask about Chile! :) (or anything, I mean it!!)



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Everyone else is doing it, so why not? (3rd thread) lol. Ask about anything you want ^^*


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes definitely. Always imagine it as some kind of Latin American Australia.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

goschio said:


> Yes definitely. Always imagine it as some kind of Latin American Australia.


In that sense, expand on.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Do you have any interest in visiting Chile? Ask about Chile!  (or anything,...*

I have a question. As I explore Chile on Google Street View, I notice that it looks very developed except for the horrid mess or telephone wires over every street and street corner. It looks terrible. Are there any projects that will improve this, like a more organized electrical wiring system or underground electricity?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Japan is like that in many places too, Chile is located in the ring of fire like Japan so if I would make a guess is that the reason for that is earthquakes and the huge cost of under grounding power lines. Or it could just be something else.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

musiccity said:


> I have a question. As I explore Chile on Google Street View, I notice that it looks very developed except for the horrid mess or telephone wires over every street and street corner. It looks terrible. Are there any projects that will improve this, like a more organized electrical wiring system or underground electricity?





ukiyo said:


> ^^ Japan is like that in many places too, Chile is located in the ring of fire like Japan so if I would make a guess is that the reason for that is earthquakes and the huge cost of under grounding power lines. Or it could just be something else.


It is as ukiyo says, the costs are very expensive, adding that Chile is also one of the most seismic countries in the world with over 2,000 active volcanoes. and as for underground, new developments such as a new district is required by law to have underground cables and outlier cities like Punta Arenas they have plans to bury that this city is one of the least seismic country.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Sure I would.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

Inconfidente said:


> Sure I would.


Somewhere in particular?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

musiccity said:


> I have a question. As I explore Chile on Google Street View, I notice that it looks very developed except for the horrid mess or telephone wires over every street and street corner. It looks terrible. Are there any projects that will improve this, like a more organized electrical wiring system or underground electricity?


Don't all new world countries have these messy power lines? 

Europe seems to be the only place that consequently has them all underground.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

HansCity said:


> Somewhere in particular?


I would try to make a complete tour but the places I want to visit more is the Easter Island, La Serena, Vina del Mar and Valle Nevado. Some of them during the summer.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

goschio said:


> Don't all new world countries have these messy power lines?
> 
> Europe seems to be the only place that consequently has them all underground.


Japan is not a country of the new world, and has power lines


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

Inconfidente said:


> I would try to make a complete tour but the places I want to visit more is the Easter Island, La Serena, Vina del Mar and Valle Nevado. Some of them during the summer.


They are interesting places for the summer, although Valle Nevado is better in winter if you want to ski, but in summer I think they do horseback riding, Vina del Mar and La Serena are very tourist cities, perfect for going to the beach and at the same time both cities are connected to other cities Vina del Mar-Valparaiso and La Serena-Coquimbo, and the town that are on Easter Island called Hanga Roa.


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

ukiyo said:


> ^^ Japan is like that in many places too, Chile is located in the ring of fire like Japan so if I would make a guess is that the reason for that is earthquakes and the huge cost of under grounding power lines. Or it could just be something else.


Everything is Japan seems so neat and orderly, an OCD paradise. Never expected there to be lots of telephone wires there.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

goschio said:


> Don't all new world countries have these messy power lines?
> 
> Europe seems to be the only place that consequently has them all underground.


To an extent, yes. But they are particularly messy in Chile. Like they completely detract from the beauty and aesthetics of their cities.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

HansCity said:


> *Everyone else is doing it, so why not? (3rd thread) lol. Ask about anything you want ^^*


You copied my sentence! :lol:


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

How much would it cost for a typical Chilean breakfast/lunch/dinner in Santiago and other places? and what would be a typical Chilean breakfast/lunch/dinner?

Please give us the prices of mid range places where regular chileans go and no tourist traps or high end places.

For example here in Toronto you can easily go by with 10/10/15 us dollars

I have a lot more questions, thanks for opening this thread!


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

kuquito said:


> How much would it cost for a typical Chilean breakfast/lunch/dinner in Santiago and other places? and what would be a typical Chilean breakfast/lunch/dinner?
> 
> Please give us the prices of mid range places where regular chileans go and no tourist traps or high end places.
> 
> ...


Well the current exchange rate is $ 686 good Chilean pesos per $ 1 USD, a typical breakfast, because it would be something like a tea or coffee and toast with butter and cheese or avocado or scrambled eggs and yoghurt with cereal, now lunch typical there empanadas, lomo a lo pobre, curanto, etc. Now in terms of average prices, would be approximately $ 3500-$ 8000 CLP per person dish, of course there are cheaper places called "picada" to find a "complete" it's like a hot dog with avocado, tomato, and typical condiments for only $ 1200 CLP, and of course in Santiago there are places that are worth up to $ 250,000 CLP per dish (very expensive), good if you have more questions just ask.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

musiccity said:


> To an extent, yes. But they are particularly messy in Chile. Like they completely detract from the beauty and aesthetics of their cities.


Yes, you're right, cities like Valparaiso (probably the city with more aerial cables in the country), is an issue criticized about that.


----------



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

Any other question?


----------

